# Taquitos' Tank Journal



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

My tank has finally cycled so I have decided to create a new journal to keep track of its progress.

Tanks:
*1. 10 Gallon Planted Betta Tank*
Resident: Jackson Pollock, my CT betta.
Plants:
- Java Moss
- Java Fern
- Round Pellia
- Anubias Nana
- Banana Plant
- Vallisneria Americana
- Willow hygrophilia
- Two plants not ID-ed honestly can't remember lol

























*2. 1.5 Gallon Invert Vase*
Resident: Hitch, the Thai Micro Crab
Plants:
- Java Fern
- Java Moss


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Jackson sure is something... Wow. Beautiful pictures.

I like your vase idea. It looks very clean and sleek. I really want to do a NPT cookie jar myself.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Fenghuang said:


> Jackson sure is something... Wow. Beautiful pictures.
> 
> I like your vase idea. It looks very clean and sleek. I really want to do a NPT cookie jar myself.


Thanks!

I bought it to make a terrarium, but I don't have much of a green thumb :-? There was no point just keeping it empty, so I figured I would move Hitch there since I never saw him when he was in the 10 gal. with my betta.

Looking into adding a sponge filter in there and maybe a small 15 watt heater  Hopefully adding some cherry shrimp or maybe a snail in there with him in the future!


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Well Jackson has decided his blue parts shall no longer be periwinkle blue! Instead he would like them to be turquoise lol.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

THE SHRIMP ARE HERE 

Picked up some Fire Red Shrimp at the LFS. Took a looong time acclimating them and now they're doing awesome in my 1.5 gallon. Was a little worried about the crab and the shrimp getting along (everything I read online said they'd be fine but idk lol just worried for no reason), but they are all peacefully grazing so it looks like things will be fine


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

That is just beautiful! I love it!

Could you tell me what type of sponge filter, heater and light you are using? Does it have a lid?


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

DaytonBetta said:


> That is just beautiful! I love it!
> 
> Could you tell me what type of sponge filter, heater and light you are using? Does it have a lid?


Thank you 

The filter is a Penn Plax Small World -- I'm not going to get replacement cartridges, just take the cartridge apart and stuff with sponge. I have no heater atm but the temp is steady at 80F. Just ordered a 25W heater though. The light is a regular CFL (waiting for more $$$ to order an LED clip-on.

Yes, it does have a lid  I keep the lid on because I have cats.

Some more photos from yesterday. They're really getting fired up! One molted this morning. I think all of them are female... which means I have to find a way to get some males! They're all starting to saddle so 


























These guys do such a good job cleaning up all the icky stuff on the tank decor + plants! I wish I could put them in my 10 gal. with my betta but I doubt Jackson would leave them alone :-( This little jar looks better than my heavily planted 10 gal because of how clean the shrimpies are keeping it!


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Cherry vase is still going strong! I got some juvie males from a guy who was selling some of his. I believe they are too young to breed atm but I am hoping theyw ill breed soon! Yesterday the shrimp had a molting party. I counted at least 3 exoskeletons. Pretty exciting stuff 

Little racing stripe girl 









One of my cats really enjoys this vase. After his breakfast, he goes to watch the shrimp every morning. I caught him licking the vase yesterday LOL I'm glad I have a lid for it 










Aaand Jackson is doing great, as usual


----------



## autojoy (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh, the shrimps are so cute! And Jackson is lovely -- looks like he has a lotta fun in that tank!


----------



## cmwong27 (Jun 4, 2014)

I love the look of your betta tank. How long did you cycle it for? What substrate are you using? ...and any additives?

My tank's been set up for a little less than a month now.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Omg I thought your cat was wearing glasses for a split second in that pic !! Lol !!
It's just the furniture in the back lol . Those shrimp are so cutee !


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

autojoy said:


> Oh, the shrimps are so cute! And Jackson is lovely -- looks like he has a lotta fun in that tank!


Thanks  Yes he really loves all the plants! Sometimes I have trouble finding him because he goes and hides in the two "forests" on either side of the tank 



cmwong27 said:


> I love the look of your betta tank. How long did you cycle it for? What substrate are you using? ...and any additives?
> 
> My tank's been set up for a little less than a month now.


Thanks  It took a little over a month for my tank to cycle. I am using a mix of CaribSea's Tahitian Moon Sand and Fluorite. In terms of any extra additives, I use Prime, Fluorish, Excel and Iron for the plants 



Jonthefish said:


> Omg I thought your cat was wearing glasses for a split second in that pic !! Lol !!
> It's just the furniture in the back lol . Those shrimp are so cutee !


Haha I didn't even notice. Too funny. Thanks  I am really enjoying them.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Rearranged some things in Jackson's tank! I had to make room for the koke stones that I ordered which should be arriving tomorrow! They are going to be put in the center of the empty space on the left, and hopefully I will be able to grow some flame moss on it


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Added the koke stones today. Now just waiting for the moss!










I also installed my new Azoo Mignon 360 filter... I thought it was going to be more quiet than my Marina S15 but I guess i was wrong arghhhh :evil: It is makignt his annoying humming/grinding sound ugh. Hopefully it stops in a few days...


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

I can't get over how cute this tank is ! :3


----------



## Kaffrin (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh wow, that tank looks so beautiful x3!! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Jonthefish said:


> I can't get over how cute this tank is ! :3





Kaffrin said:


> Oh wow, that tank looks so beautiful x3!! Can't wait to see more!



Thank you both! Really proud of how far it's come 

I added some pygmy cories the other day. Started off with 6, 2 died overnight, and then I brought home 4 more today. Jackson doesn't mind them at all!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Gorgeous tank!


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

So some sad news  I already posted this last week when I was looking for emergency help for my Jackson, but he ended up passing away.

I have decided to make the 10 gal. a community tank with dwarf cories and my fire red shrimp.

I'm purchasing a rack, and I intend on getting a couple of 5 gallons (my sister works for a big pet supplies company so I am able to get them at a huge discount!), and housing my future bettas in there.

My betta supplier/breeder has offered me a baby blue marble crown tail plakat for free, but I am going to have a look at his current plakat stock before coming to a decision.

Also my pygmy cories went from 10 to 4 due to unknown causes... The 4 are at least thriving though.

The shrimp seem to be much happier in the 10 gallon. I may use the 1.5 gal in the future to house one or two shrimp, but that would be it. I felt that it was too crowded with the 8.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Bummer ! Although your tank looks more and more amazing as I stop in !!


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Jonthefish said:


> Bummer ! Although your tank looks more and more amazing as I stop in !!


Thank you!

I am hoping to do an iwagumi style layout for my next betta tank... although I'm not sure if it's possible since bettas are so large (it might not be possible to create as much depth in the tank with such a large fish). Otherwise I might try to do an Amano "Natural" style, similar to my 10 gal 

I'm very sad about Jackson. Imo, he was the most gorgeous crowntail that I had ever seen. He was also very personable and I really enjoyed his company.


----------



## autojoy (Jun 16, 2014)

I am so sorry about Jackson


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Well I went to visit my importer/breeder, and came home with two wee babies! They're both around 2-3 months old. Was under the impression they were both male, but people on this forum seem to think my Vincent Van Gogh is in fact a female oops!

Here are some photos from today. I bought 2 4 gallon tanks for $10.99 each! I'm hoping on eventually making Claude Monet's tank iwagumi style. Not sure about Vincent Van Gogh's yet. I wasn't anticipating bringing a second guy home oops haha.

Chillin' in the 10 gallon (to avoid temp fluctuations) while my boyfriend and I set up the 2 tanks.


































Acclimating them. Each shelf holds 160 lbs so don't worry about the 10 gal. crashing down!


























In the 4 gallon tanks 





































autojoy said:


> I am so sorry about Jackson


Thank you. He was a very sweet boy.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Some new pics of the two boys  Their colors are really starting to pop!

Claude Monet



























Vincent Van Gogh





























Aaaand I went to the LFS today with my boyfriend because he wanted to start his own iwagumi 15 gallon tank... I just wanted to go look at their bettas... but then I found this beauty...



























He reminded me so much of Jackson... so I brought him home >_< He's in a 1.5 gallon until I can go back to the store to pick up a rimless 6 gallon (which I will split for the two plakat boys).


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry about Jackson  SIP Jackson the very pretty crowntail !

Your newest boy is beautiful btw ... My weakness are ct Bettas haha! So you might not be seeing him tonight if you go to bed!


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> I'm so sorry about Jackson  SIP Jackson the very pretty crowntail !
> 
> Your newest boy is beautiful btw ... My weakness are ct Bettas haha! So you might not be seeing him tonight if you go to bed!


Thank you.

Honestly I wasn't a fan of them until Jackson! Now my favorites are multicolor crown tails with mostly white on them :lol:

I am loving crown tail plakats too! (Probably why I came home with two )


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I love your new guys! 
That crowntail is amazing... We have one similar at our LFS but they want $18 for him. >_>


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Olympia said:


> I love your new guys!
> That crowntail is amazing... We have one similar at our LFS but they want $18 for him. >_>


Haha is that expensive in your area? Bettas (ones with impressive finnage not VTs) cost anywhere from $15-50 over here. I paid $20 for this guy. I paid $30 for Jackson. It was completely impulsive!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well Petsmart has the $10 halfmoons. Maybe he's not that expensive.. It just seems like a lot compared to everything else I guess.  No one here super nice fish very often though!


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Olympia said:


> Well Petsmart has the $10 halfmoons. Maybe he's not that expensive.. It just seems like a lot compared to everything else I guess.  No one here super nice fish very often though!


Oh yeah I don't have a Petsmart here and I try not to support any stores that sell dogs/cats/small animals so I don't go to the chains around here. $10 for a HM is pretty sweet though! Definitely way cheaper than the places around here.

I guess I just got used to paying $15+ for a fish lol!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

wow, all so gorgeous! Sorry about Jackson. I hope your new little ones bring you as much joy.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

InStitches said:


> wow, all so gorgeous! Sorry about Jackson. I hope your new little ones bring you as much joy.


Thank you!


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

The dwarf hair grass has finally arrived!










Aaand I've actually decided that the inhabitant of this tank will be Maderno, because I got a rimless 10 gal for super cheap which I will split between the two plakat boys. This way, the boys that swim more will get an extra gallon each! They also look great together side by side 

Grumpy pants, Maderno 









We actually ordered wayyy too much dwarf hair grass by accident... so here's the rest of it in my 10 gallon temporarily, until we find a way to use them all XD










Just look how ridiculous!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Maderno is to adorable omg ! He looks like he has that little " go away human " face on . XD


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Jonthefish said:


> Maderno is to adorable omg ! He looks like he has that little " go away human " face on . XD


Thank you! Yes, he's full of attitude! Always flaring at the littlest things :lol: He's feistier than my two plakats!


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Just checked on the fish and poor Maderno has fin rot! I guess he'll be in QT for longer than expected. It doesn't seem that severe, so hopefully with some aquarium salt and TLC he will be able to move into his 4 gallon soon


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

So this weekend was busy with lots of fishy stuff!

I finally set up my 10 gallon tank, split in two for my plakat boys, and I moved Maderno from his 1.5 QT vase to the 4 gallon Iwagumi!

Here's a Youtube video on how I 'scaped the tank. I used a DIY divider 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDOIXNuyl34

We moved all our tanks to the office because I was having trouble sleeping with all the filters running. Our bedroom looks so empty now!









And this is how the split tank looks:









Will be posting better photos of the tanks, the fishies, the shrimpies and whatnot once I upload the pictures from my DSLR!


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Some pictures of the fishies!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I love all those pictures ! Especially maderno and his last picture!!!


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

I love your setup. And of course the fish!
Vincent has an amazing colour!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow amazing pics !! What type of camera do you use the quality is amazing !!


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

Enjoyed ur betta vids, stunning pics, beautiful natural styled tanks...good job taquitos


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

wow  gorgeous to all!


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

litelboyblu, thanks! Got 50 likes on Instagram lol yay! I just love the look of crown tails when they flare 

Tuigirl, thank you! Vincent actually used to be much paler. It's looking like he might be a butterfly  This was him when I first brought him home:









Jonthefish, thanks  I alternate between my old Canon EOS 40D and my boyfriend's Nikon D3200.

niQ, thank you! The split 10 gallon will look better with some dwarf pennywort in there, I think, but we'll see! They seem more difficult to keep than hygros though so we'll see lol

InStitches, thanks ^_^


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

The 10 Gallon Community  The DHG is a mess right now... needs to be cleaned!









The 4 Gallon Iwagumi









My RCS


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Aaand I have baby shrimplets!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks for telling me !! :3 
I'm looking into getting a new camera , and yay baby shrimp !!! :blueyay:


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Jonthefish said:


> Thanks for telling me !! :3
> I'm looking into getting a new camera , and yay baby shrimp !!! :blueyay:


Yeah my boyfriend's camera is pretty amazing. I love it. I've had my ol' clunky Canon since I was like 15 lol (7 years old). I'm very used to it, but it's inferior to his Nikon >_>


----------

